

Mochi Media Shutting Down March 31st - drawkbox
http://mochiland.com/articles/mochi-media-winding-down-services-end-date-of-3-31-2014

======
drawkbox
2 weeks is very short notice for a service that has been around for a decade
and integrated into thousands of games.

This is a tell on flash web games I guess, no longer a market there for them
(mochi) apparently.

Mochi had lots of cool technology contributions
([http://mochi.github.io/mochikit/](http://mochi.github.io/mochikit/))
including some interesting Erlang work
([http://alexmarandon.com/articles/mochiweb_tutorial/](http://alexmarandon.com/articles/mochiweb_tutorial/)
\- MochiWeb) and it really is the end of an era.

